

Man builds working computer inside LittleBigPlanet video game (2008) - ronnoch
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiRgYBHoAoU

======
rufugee
LBP is the most creative game I've seen yet on the PS3 (or any platform so
far). They give you a seemingly endless set of tools with which to create new
levels, and I've found that the user-created levels are where we spend most of
our time.

Funny thing is that _this_ was the game that taught me that my four year-old
daughter had more creativity in her little pinky than her startup-minded Dad
did in his entire body. The boards she created astounded me.

I know it's OT, but I personally can't wait for LBP2.

~~~
ja27
Has anyone created a "clone" for any other platforms?

~~~
sp332
Yes, to the point that PSN had to take down a bunch of maps for blatant
copyright infringement (to say nothing of trademark).
[http://g4tv.com/videos/37442/GDC-09-LittleBigPlanet-All-
Acce...](http://g4tv.com/videos/37442/GDC-09-LittleBigPlanet-All-Access/)

------
vessenes
I consider the Turing Complete Dwarf Fortress fort "Razorlength" to be even
more impressive, since the gamer had to convince recalcitrant dwarves to build
it for him: <http://mkv25.net/dfma/map-8269>

------
mortenjorck
The sequel to LittleBigPlanet was announced recently
(<http://www.littlebigplanet.com/2/>), and reportedly takes this to the next
level with the addition of what appear to be breadboards and integrated
circuits. I seem to recall someone at Media Molecule referring to this level
specifically and saying its logic can now be condensed into a single in-game
object!

Of course, there _is_ something intrinsically more impressive about watching a
seven-core RISC chip run a detailed physics simulation to model a network of
electromechanical relays to perform integer math.

------
mitchellh
While this is still amazing and I applaud this man's (or woman's) work, is
this capable of only basic arithmetic? Or did this person actually build a
turing machine in LittleBigPlanet?

I've never played LBP so I'm not sure what kind of tools they provide you
with, but I'm just curious how powerful this "computer" actually is that was
built.

~~~
nwatson
I think he built equivalent of a logic circuit to do the arithmetic, but using
apparently the simulated mechanical physics within the game. The simulated
ropes, levers, pulleys, or whatever, he navigates in the second half are the
implementation of that "circuit". A lot of work.

~~~
maushu
He used "digital" means to create the circuit. He even said it would've been
easier and simpler to create a mechanical version.

------
_flag
Here's conway's game of life in LittleBigPlanet:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13GOFa1C4e4>

------
agentultra
Posted 2008. This video made me salivate at getting a PS3. I never did buy
one. But still, pretty neat!

